# So tank buying advice



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/11/17)

Hey everyone

So lately I’ve had the itch to change tanks and came passed two options and seeing as tomorrow will be price drop bonanza might just scratch that itch 

So I’m stuck between:

Wasp RDA: reviews seem to be good flavour wise and it’s pretty wallet friendly but I’m still a bit hesitant about dripping because well honestly I can be lazy and is the extra admin worth it ? There is an rdta option but few people seem impressed with it

Wotofo Serpent RDTA: added bonus of tank and reviews also seem positive flavour wise, not as common as the wasp and no idea on juice consumption 

Any advice will be welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/11/17)

Wasp rda is mostly designed to be used for squonking . so you will be filling it often if using it as a rda . I would go for the serpent as it has a tank so less filling .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (23/11/17)

What are you currently using @Smoke_A_Llama ?

if it's a decent tank then I would go for the wasp... You never know, you might fall in love with dripping and then it would be perfect. A dripper is also handy for meets and things if you want to go around and try juices in your own device and not in something that a million people have sucked on. _AND _if you ever get into DIY a dripper is a must in my opinion.

But if the tank you currently have sucks... Then I would go with the Serpent RDTA!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (23/11/17)

Although I haven't used either of the 2 @Smoke_A_Llama , maybe have a look at the Peerlesss rda as well as a option if you decide to go for a dripper, imho good on price and taste, I use one and very happy. Waiting for a Serpent mini rta at this stage. But agree as above with @Stosta if your current tank sucks, the Serpent Rdta may be a good compromise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/11/17)

Problem is that I have a 22mm mod and I’d rather rub sandpaper against my nipples than have severe over hang haha... currently running an ammit which in all honesty is doing a damn fine job but I kinda find its juice consumption a bit much, 12ml a day and I don’t even chain vape 

But come to think of it, if the limitless gold I have in my cupboard fits on that ijoy rda converter base... I can perhaps take dripping for a test run and see before spending big bucks on a decent rda

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/11/17)

Solved my overhang problem with old Bulletproof, you could mount a 25 liter drum on this with no overhang. 12mls?,no wonder I'm dabbling in the art of DIY, also explains why I'm looking for an extractor fan for home use!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/11/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Solved my overhang problem with old Bulletproof, you could mount a 25 liter drum on this with no overhang. 12mls?,no wonder I'm dabbling in the art of DIY, also explains why I'm looking for an extractor fan for home use!



Bulletproof.... just made my day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/11/17)

So picked the Serpent RDTA up today... will build and put it through its paces tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (24/11/17)

@Smoke_A_Llama , Great news, enjoy the journey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/11/17)

Room Fogger said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama , Great news, enjoy the journey



Just when I semi master wicking the ammit I’m back to square one.. I predict a dustbin full of disposed cotton in the near future

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (24/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Just when I semi master wicking the ammit I’m back to square one.. I predict a dustbin full of disposed cotton in the near future


And so any good journey begins, Watch Vaping with Vic, my go to guy for wicking after rule 1, rtfm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Just when I semi master wicking the ammit I’m back to square one.. I predict a dustbin full of disposed cotton in the near future


Did you have any luck over the weekend @Smoke_A_Llama ?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Did you have any luck over the weekend @Smoke_A_Llama ?


Five tanks not one dry hit... which I consider an outstanding success haha... easier to wick than getting wet by climbing into a bath

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (27/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Five tanks not one dry hit... which I consider an outstanding success haha... easier to wick than getting wet by climbing into a bath


That's fantastic news! So you feeling like you made the right decision?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/11/17)

Stosta said:


> That's fantastic news! So you feeling like you made the right decision?


 Still putting the tank through it’s paces so time will tell but I haven’t felt buyers remorse once

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (27/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Still putting the tank through it’s paces so time will tell but I haven’t felt buyers remorse once


Great news, enjoy the tasteful clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/11/17)

Well I don’t know if it’s just me but this tank seems to be equipped with a hidden feature.... increasing nicotine strength, damn doubled checked the strength on the bottle to be sure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The_Ice (28/11/17)

@Smoke_A_Llama enjoy that flavour beast. I use mine as my daily work banger and it is a flavour legend.
Sorry I missed the poll before you bought, otherwise I would have tried to convince you even more than you already were to try it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

